# Sultan of Brunei Spec-V Tuned



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Wow talk about big balls to go and tune a Spec-V

Fitted with HKS 600GT kit.

Even removed the Nismo titanium exhaust (weight 15kg) and fitted the HKS Titanium (10kg)... he should have gone for the 90mm GTC Titan (6kg)


























































RACE PREP AND CAR MODIFICATIONS SCENE IN NEGARA BRUNEI DARUSSALAM: HKS GT600 RACING PACKAGE KIT AND SUPERIOR SPEC R TITANIUM EXHAUST SYSTEM ON R35 SPEC V GTR


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

He must be skint by now...


----------



## CharlieBrown (Jan 27, 2008)

Skint !? I'm suprised he didn't Gold plate the engine LOL


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

nah.... i doubt its the sultans car...


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I didn't know the Spec-V was released yet!


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

big balls for just about anyone else, but if the Sultan of Brunei didn't tune the car, I'd call him a pussy.

I wouldn't have guessed that he'd add a GT-R. Plus, aren't all of his cars factory modified?

Even if the Spec-V isn't released yet, if there's one guy who could get one in advance, well, Ferrari made estate wagons for him!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Whoa...


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Excellent :thumbsup:


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes please


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Fair does, if you can, why not hey?


----------

